# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  necesito material

## rigoberto

Bueno,ahi voy con mi primer tema.Necesito unas barajas y unos pañuelos para practicar unos truquillos.Cerca de donde vivo ahora no hay ninguna tienda de magia.Necesito que me recomendeis algun lugar de compra.Gracias por la ayuda.

----------


## requeson

Rigoberto,tienes tiendamagia que es la tienda de magia asociada a este foro.Funciona muy bien comprando por internet que es como yo lo hago.Alli podras comprar de todo.

----------


## requeson

¡Ah! Se me olvidaba.Ahora estan ademas con descuentos del 10&#37; en cada pedido.

----------

